# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  tripmachine banned

## josholand

Can someone please tell me why he was banned? He hasn't even been on the forums for a while and when he logged in tonight he realized he was banned and can't login anymore... Can someone tell me why so I can relay the message? Thanks

----------


## BG

By anychance are you tripmachine ??

----------


## josholand

Yes I am BG.... I really would like to know why I was banned, I haven't been on the site for quite a while and I was trying to go over the last few posts I made to see if something was up but I don't think I did anything to break the rules. Anyway it'd be nice to understand the reasoning behind the ban, I haven't been a bad member other than maybe a few little arguments with a couple people but they have all been resolved and were pretty petty. Thanks for any help

----------


## BG

Ill see if I can find anything out....

----------


## josholand

> Ill see if I can find anything out....


thanks a lot brotha

----------


## josholand

any word on why 'tripmachine' is blocked? I haven't done anything to break the rules that I know of and if i did i'd like to know so i can not do that in the future.... thanks for any help.

----------


## dec11

try posting in the one on one with the staff section

----------


## Matt

Ive bought this to admins attention....

----------


## *Admin*

I do not see you as banned are you sure? let me know so I can combine accounts

----------


## MACHINE5150

i remember there were some issues with my account back in nov or oct when the site was updated.. i could not log on for a few days but then the problem went away and now i am fine.. try to log in again, looking at the time of your original post it seems to coincide with what happened to me.

----------


## josholand

maybe that is the case.... but for some reason my old pw isn't working... I tried to request it but i forgot what email address i used!! any ideas??

----------


## *Admin*

ahhh you were probably caught up in the password security then or I would say... as above there was an upgrade and several were locked out... give me an email addy to updage with and then you can reset yourself...

----------


## josholand

awesome thanks a lot!

----------

